# Skeleton Key by Marquis



## RayDeny (7/2/18)

I don’t really know where to start with this one so lets start with a unboxing. Ive been after this Mech mod for over a year now and Marquis is finally busy with another run . It has the same significance to me as Zippo lighters had back in the day that actually in their own way got me smoking ( don’t ask, brain is not normal).

When you receive the mod it comes in a cardboard box that has the Skeleton key symbol printed on it.




Once you lift the lid you are greeted with a envelope that contains a letter discribing the history and reasoning behind the design and thought process involved with the Skeleton Key.




Removing all of this exposes the thick lacquered wooden box that holds the Mod, all the gold lettering and insignias apper raised inside the thick Lacquer.







Flip the lid open and there is a fine cloth covering the mod as well as behind the lids foam is where the steal Auth card is found. Removing the cloth reveals what i was so eagerly awaiting. The Skeleton Key Mech Mod, it is a 23mm SS tube mod with 18350,18500 and 18650 extension tubes. The mod has a Mat gunmetal exterior with Rose gold plating on the inside. It comes with two 510 top caps, one raised white a removable ring and another flat top as well as a purple 510 drip tip.







The Skeleton Key with a NarDA and a Damascus cap.




The raised 510 top cap.




The flat top cap in 350 mode and it’s Tiny.




The drip tip is rather short, need to get use to it but fortunately not putting high Amp’s through so it dose not get to warm.




So that’s about it for the unboxing. Once i have more play time dedicated to this little Mech, i will try and get a full review out.

Reactions: Winner 19


----------



## Muttaqeen (7/2/18)

Damn that is nice!!!

Reactions: Like 1 | Winner 1


----------



## Silver (7/2/18)

Wow @RayDeny 
That is awesome. I have not heard about this but it looks super!
Love the packaging and the care that the maker must have gone to.

The fire button mechanism looks very nice to use.

Wishing you well with it!!
Lots of happy vapes

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Room Fogger (7/2/18)

I think WOW is an understatement @RayDeny , that looks amazing. I absolutely love the finish and the Damascus cap is spectacular! I have not arrived at mech life yet, but that is something that can sway the biggest opponent or critic. Many happy clouds to you.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Hooked (7/2/18)

RayDeny said:


> I don’t really know where to start with this one so lets start with a unboxing. Ive been after this Mech mod for over a year now and Marquis is finally busy with another run . It has the same significance to me as Zippo lighters had back in the day that actually in their own way got me smoking ( don’t ask, brain is not normal).
> 
> When you receive the mod it comes in a cardboard box that has the Skeleton key symbol printed on it.
> 
> ...



Beautiful, elegant packaging. That's quality!


----------



## HPBotha (7/2/18)

Damn nice mate!!!!! Such an iconic mech! NIIIIICE

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Christos (7/2/18)

I'm not a tube mech person but I think I want one...

Reactions: Like 1 | Can relate 4


----------



## Pixstar (7/2/18)

Also not a mech person but that is just beautiful! Enjoy.

Reactions: Like 3 | Agree 1


----------



## Mic Lazzari (8/2/18)

Beautifully presented. Wow. Love that packaging!

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 3


----------



## DoubleD (8/2/18)

We need a FOMO button!!!

Beautiful

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 2


----------



## KZOR (8/2/18)

@RayDeny .... that tube was forged by the gods. 
I know when you in the Bellville-area you will do me the favour of letting me touch it. 
Imagine a review ........ SA will be the envy of the rest of the world.

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## SouthernCelt (9/2/18)

Sweet mod! Happy clouds!


----------



## RayDeny (9/2/18)

Now with some one on one time with the Skeleton Key i can honestly say it has one of the most interesting buttons I’ve seen.
The locking ring at the bottom uses 8 magnets for friction, each “Click” reveals a engraving between the castellations when ready to fire and a blank canvas when locked. The silver spring and contact work effortlessly with enough pressure not to fire when loaded with a 18650.

Reactions: Like 2 | Winner 2


----------



## RayDeny (9/2/18)

KZOR said:


> @RayDeny .... that tube was forged by the gods.
> I know when you in the Bellville-area you will do me the favour of letting me touch it.
> Imagine a review ........ SA will be the envy of the rest of the world.



I would be happy to when that side of the hill KZOR.

Reactions: Like 1 | Winner 1


----------

